# Timber retaining wall repair



## KenneDog (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn, is there anyone on this board that replies. Is this job just too much for most of you????????????????


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

You've got the right idea. I'd cut the spikes before I lifted have a premeasured tie ready to go in. I don't think you'll be able to lift from above. You'll need to lift with the buck just above the rail. Be very careful or you will have the whole thing come down. I'd practice with the bucket before hand and would lift by rotating the bucket up rather than lifting with the arms, you'll have better control. Toe nail the replacement in on all four sides and predrill guide holes.

Hope you feel better now!


----------

